# Topics > Books >  Book "Atlas of AI: Power, Politics, and the Planetary Costs of Artificial Intelligence", Kate Crawford, 2021

## Airicist

Author - Kate Crawford

"Atlas of AI: Power, Politics, and the Planetary Costs of Artificial Intelligence", Kate Crawford, 2021 on Amazon

"Atlas of AI: Power, Politics, and the Planetary Costs of Artificial Intelligence" on Bookshop

"Atlas of AI: Power, Politics, and the Planetary Costs of Artificial Intelligence" on Book Depository

"Atlas of AI" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Kate Crawford and Ryan Calo: "Atlas of AI"

May 25, 2021




> On May 13, 2021, the University of Washington’s Center for an Informed Public and Tech Policy Lab co-hosted a virtual book talk featuring Kate Crawford, a leading scholar of the social implications of artificial intelligence and author of the recently published book, Atlas of AI: Power, Politics, and the Planetary Costs of Artificial Intelligence (Yale University Press, April 2021).
> 
> This recording features a discussion and Q&A moderated by UW School of Law professor Ryan Calo, a co-founder of the Center for an Informed Public and faculty co-director at the Tech Policy Lab.

----------


## Airicist2

"Atlas of AI"

by Mukul Pal
July 30, 202

----------


## Airicist2

"Atlas of AI"

by Mukul Pal
July 30, 202

----------

